# charter boats?



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

How cheap could I get onto a charter boat for? And wut kinda fish this time of year?


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

depends on type of charter, u can probably set up a striper charter for @ $350, and if you want to go offshore (out of oregon inlet) for tuna, your lookin at @ 1,300. I know some charters might be going after the giant bluefin tuna, which should be cheaper, but it doesn't sound like there is much of a bite. if your trying to go out of rudee, your best bet is striper.


----------



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

why so expensive? i'm looking for something cheap?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*If I were you...*

...I'd take my money up to Wachapreague and take a charter out of Captain Zed's...Its the most economic trip i've found and they charter year-round for a variety of species...Also, if you're looking for big flounder in the spring, its also the place to go...double digit flounder are more than common there in the inlets...


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

Friend went out on the First Chance Fri. nite 
and slayed the striper. 18-28 range. Capt said they had'nt been catching anything for 2 weeks
up to that night. $35.00 4 hr trip


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Where is first chance out of? and if anybody knows when they leave or how to contact them it would be appreciated...


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

well u said charter so I gave you charter rates. if you want to go on a headboat aka partyboat, then you can go for @ 30-80 dollars per person. the rudee headboats go after seabass this time of year and some of the lynnhaven headboats go after striper and seabass. some of the rudee charters will have spots open for one or two people, I've never done it but I would guess its @ 100/person. the reason charters are so expensive is because you have six people fishing all day in a boat that usually is 40-65 feet long and will burn approx $600+ dollars in fuel and will run as far a 120 miles roundtrip, then theres bait, the cost to pay a captain for 12hrs and the cost to pay a mate for 12 hrs.


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

First Chance sails out of Lynnhaven. 3104 Lynnhaven Dr 481-4545
Capt. Joel Wood


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

the first chance is top notch. brian is a very knowledgable captain, along with his mates. they work hard to put everyone on fish. been going out on those boats for the last 8yrs and i've had nothing but great times.


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Blues Chaser (Aug 8, 2005)

Rockstar said:


> the first chance is top notch. brian is a very knowledgable captain, along with his mates. they work hard to put everyone on fish. been going out on those boats for the last 8yrs and i've had nothing but great times.


I agree with you rockstar. I'm the guy who uses the white tsunami lures and gave you the keeper a few weeks back. Brian is a good guy and that is a lfun trip especially when they're biting.I come down from Richmond to go.


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Does the boat get crowded this time of year?
I am assuming all are slinging lures, and if so, do you get alot of tangles?


----------



## Blues Chaser (Aug 8, 2005)

There are three boats and they try to keep the number around 20 or so. Since most people are throwing storms or bucktails with single hooks there usually isn't much problem with tangles unless someone isn't watching what he's doing. In short it is a lot like fishing on a pier but the mates do a good job of taking care of tangles.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

hey how's it goin. i've been meaning to make it out there but the work schedule and christmas shopping is keepin me busy.


----------



## Blues Chaser (Aug 8, 2005)

Might get one more trip in next week if I can work around the family visitation schedule and the honey-do list. Or I might just show up missing!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I should have moved this a while ago.


----------

